# FF: 20 gallon tank (36" x 9.5" x 14")



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Free odd sized 20 gallon long tank - 36" long x 9.5" deep x 14" high. Has a piece of glass for a lid, but it doesn't have the plastic strip at the back to cover the last couple of inches. Has a couple of small scratches & a teensy chip in one corner. It's a nice looking tank. I was told that the tank holds water fine, but I never filled it up myself so I recommend that whomever gets it does a water test first.

I want to give this tank away a little different than the usual way, so *don't pm me*! I'm going to ask that anybody who wants the tank has to *guess a number between 4 to 124 and post it on here* (the winning number is the days of the month that my 4 children are born on all added up together). One guess per person.

At 6:00 tonight I will post the winning number & contact the person who guessed closest (without going over) to make arrangements for them to pick up the tank at my house in North Burnaby.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,
My number is 60.


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

My Number is 77 and I will be in your area tomorrow afternoon


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I don't want the tank but like to check my luck  Let me say 98.

BTW, it is one fun way to give things away. Better than having want its but meet-ups or no show


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

^ same id say 78


----------



## Danw (Feb 26, 2011)

id say 106


----------



## Jessia (Oct 23, 2011)

This seems like fun. I'll guess 111.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't want the tank. Just want to guess. 68


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll guess 86. I would have preferred to guess "68" but Charles took that number.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I say 52


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmm! how about 54. What a cool idea!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

my # ....76


----------



## RoadTestRuss (Jun 25, 2011)

My guess is #69.


----------



## koodevil (Jul 13, 2010)

let me try, Id say 56


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Guessing 88...


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

44
I don't want the tank either but it is fun playing with Numbers My kids have " opposite " Birth day's 1st one was born on 4-19 second 9-14 so I got a tattoo of their birthday's in the form of a yin yang symbol :


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great idea for this givaway... 
I don't want the tank but I gotta try my luck! 

i'll go with 46


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Same here...I don't need another tank, but I wanna play. My guess is 38! =)


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

my guess is 105...


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Can you guess what my guess would be?....
67.... Yup that's my guess.... Lol...


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

1 hour left haha. I wanna play for fun and see if I get it also.
all time favourite basketball player Michael Jordan and Lerbon James. My guess would be #23


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

i say 74.......


----------



## zhasan (Oct 28, 2010)

i would have to say 83!


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

I say.... 89!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry Pam I have started the s-pam  I hope you won't have too hard a time deciding who to give the tank to. I did not expect that many copy cats, I mean followers, out there 

Hope someone who really wants the get the right number !


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Sorry Pam I have started the s-pam  I hope you won't have too hard a time deciding who to give the tank to. I did not expect that many copy cats, I mean followers, out there
> 
> Hope someone who really wants the get the right number !


I'm glad that people are enjoying this 

3 minutes left, get your guess in if you haven't yet!!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Time for the winning #  ....

Three of my 4 kids are actually born on the 1st (baby Stella just had her 1st birthday 2 days ago) and my oldest on the 29th ....1 + 1 + 1 + 29 = *32*

The person who is closest without going over is *clintgv* with a guess of 23, which was actually the only guess lower than the actual #. I will see if clingtv wants the tank & if not I'll go to the next closest # and so on.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi Pamela. I have to stay true to my words. Although I made a LF: thread for a 20-22gallon long tank with glass lid, like I posted I just wanted to do it for fun. So Please give to the next closest number that didn't also write just doing this for fun like me haha.

Sorry if I have ruined your plan on the guessing game. Tbh, I just didn't think it would be me haha. I never really have luck on these things 

PS: Also pm'd you for any inconvenience I have caused.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

clintgv said:


> Hi Pamela. I have to stay true to my words. Although I made a LF: thread for a 20-22gallon long tank with glass lid, like I posted I just wanted to do it for fun. So Please give to the next closest number that didn't also write just doing this for fun like me haha.
> 
> Sorry if I have ruined your plan on the guessing game. Tbh, I just didn't think it would be me haha. I never really have luck on these things
> 
> PS: Also pm'd you for any inconvenience I have caused.


No worries Clint, I'm glad you had fun guessing 

The next 3 closest people were bingerz (38), Acipenser (44), and monkE (46) who all said that they didn't want the tank & were just playing for fun. So, the next person is poiuy704 (52) who I'm going to message in the morning to see if they want the tank or not.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry Pam


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm shocked that so far nobody wants to indulge their MTS. 

Pssst, Clint, if you'd taken it, I would have traded you my 20g long (standard dim.)

Anthony


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

BTW, very cool idea Pamela. Very original and I think I'm going to have to "steal" it in the future to add some "suspense" to freebies:bigsmile:

They say that imitation is the most sincere form of flattery. I think you should be prepared to be flattered by other BCA members who enjoyed this new "game":bigsmile:


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

I still want it if nobody else does....it would make a kool shrimp tank...I am on my way into Richmond to see Pat at noon so if it is still available my cell# is 778 554-5062


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

I want it if no one ahead of me does Pam. 
Kirk do you want to pick it up for me and I'll come to your place and pick it up and I'll buy some fish to stock it


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm throwing out 7, 20, 17, 31. Total of .... umm.... 75.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> I want it if no one ahead of me does Pam.
> Kirk do you want to pick it up for me and I'll come to your place and pick it up and I'll buy some fish to stock it


.......pm'd


----------



## kamikazechocobo (Aug 21, 2010)

Lucky number 13!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The contest is over "lucky number 13".


----------

